# eshot santa catty kill



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Well first and foremost i would like to thank eshot for gifting me this fantastic catty, upto now i havent had the chance to get it blooded, so tonight i thought i would put it to good use so i went pheasant roosting and shot this big fella with it,

12mm steel to the neck brought it straight down


----------



## yeeharr (May 26, 2010)

Boooommm!!!


----------



## the gaffer (Apr 15, 2012)

Nice shooting buddy


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice bird, beautiful catty and excellent shooting, nice one.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

GHT said:


> Nice bird, beautiful catty and excellent shooting, nice one.


He was a lovely mature cock bird mate, his tail feathers were knocking on for 3 foot long


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice looking catty ... beautiful pheasant. Nice shooting!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Great shooting, and e-shot slingshots are absolutely great.

My very small comp. win, very pocketable, handles my heavy bands perfectly; and is among my favs.

Cheers Allan


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good shooting buddy!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Beautiful bird and catty. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## chico (Feb 2, 2013)

Good shot!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

what a beautiful phessie great shooting


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Cheers mate. The cock pheasants are pretty birds. The hens are boring mind


----------

